# A Hero passes quietly...



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 11, 2009)

I never do this.  not ever.  I always get emails about silly virus scares, and pass this to ten people and get rich, have good sex, and marry a super model in 5 days.  I delete them all without a second thought.

I also always get the emails that say "say a prayer for our troops"  or "support our troops" or something about living in crappy conditions and how we should be thankful for what we have.  I normally delete those too, because I don't want to be reminded how much this sucks and I miss Janet and my family, and also because I don't feel it's right for me, currently serving, to pass emails saying the above...  I'm by no means "quiet", but I like to think of myself as a "modest" professional.  if you feel it's something you should do, that's ok.  just not for me at this point in my life.

But I got this email today and my hair stood on end.  I decided to post it here because more people post here than anywhere else, and, I think this is THAT important.  here it is.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Subject: Fw: Memorial Service: you're invited.


We're hearing a lot today about big splashy memorial services.

I want a nationwide memorial service for Darrell "Shifty" Powers.

Shifty volunteered for the airborne in WWII and served with Easy Company
of the 506th Parachute Infantry Regiment, part of the 101st Airborne
Infantry. If you've seen Band of Brothers on HBO or the History Channel,
you know Shifty. His character appears in all 10 episodes, and Shifty
himself is interviewed in several of them.

I met Shifty in the Philadelphia airport several years ago. I didn't
know who he was at the time. I just saw an elderly gentleman having
trouble reading his ticket. I offered to help, assured him that he was
at the right gate, and noticed the "Screaming Eagle", the symbol of the
101st Airborne, on his hat.

Making conversation, I asked him if he'd been in the 101st Airborne or
if his son was serving. He said quietly that he had been in the 101st. I
thanked him for his service, then asked him when he served, and how many
jumps he made.

Quietly and humbly, he said "Well, I guess I signed up in 1941 or so,
and was in until sometime in 1945 . . . " at which point my heart
skipped.

At that point, again, very humbly, he said "I made the 5 training jumps
at Toccoa, and then jumped into Normandy . . . . do you know where
Normandy is?" At this point my heart stopped.

I told him yes, I know exactly where Normandy was, and I know what D-Day
was. At that point he said "I also made a second jump into Holland ,
into Arnhem ." I was standing with a genuine war hero . . . . and then I
realized that it was June, just after the anniversary of D-Day.

I asked Shifty if he was on his way back from France , and he said "Yes.
And it's real sad because these days so few of the guys are left, and
those that are, lots of them can't make the trip." My heart was in my
throat and I didn't know what to say.

I helped Shifty get onto the plane and then realized he was back in
Coach, while I was in First Class. I sent the flight attendant back to
get him and said that I wanted to switch seats. When Shifty came
forward, I got up out of the seat and told him I wanted him to have it,
that I'd take his in coach.

He said "No, son, you enjoy that seat. Just knowing that there are still
some who remember what we did and still care is enough to make an old
man very happy." His eyes were filling up as he said it. And mine are
brimming up now as I write this.

Shifty died on June 17 after fighting cancer.

There was no parade.

No big event in Staples Center .

No wall to wall back to back 24x7 news coverage.

No weeping fans on television.

And that's not right.

Let's give Shifty his own Memorial Service, online, in our own quiet
way. Please forward this email to everyone you know. Especially to the
veterans.

Rest in peace, Shifty.

"A nation without heroes is nothing."
Roberto Clemente

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so, as my eyes start to leak a little (not sure how that happened, I think there's some sand in them),  I'm just going to close this by saying thank you, Shifty.  Rest in Peace, and may the Lord keep you and protect you.  

"and when he gets to heaven,
to St Peter he will tell - 
One more soldier reporting, Sir.
I've served my time in Hell."

with a heavy heart indeed,

Helo


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 11, 2009)

Well written, whoever wrote that.
Thanks for that Helo. Passing it ON!

RIP, Airborne Soldier.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 11, 2009)

everything between the lines is *not* mine, and i can't find the author.  if I do, or someone else does, post it up here.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup, "author unknown"...maybe as it should be.
Word, Brother...and thanks.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 11, 2009)

Some of that sand blew all the way over here.  ;)

RIP Sir, you've certainly earned it.  This is one thing worth forwarding.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 11, 2009)

Rest in Peace Shifty.


----------



## tip001 (Jul 11, 2009)

May Shifty RIP 

Thank you for your service sir.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that Helomed, RIP Para.


----------



## tova (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Nasty (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP, Sir.
Great post Helo.


----------



## JBS (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 11, 2009)

TOO BAD WE LIVE IN A COUNTRY THAT CARES MORE ABOUT ITS CELEBRITIES THEN THEIR WAR HEROES.

NOT ME.

Thank you for your service, RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 11, 2009)

Rest in Peace Shifty. 

Great story and I have read all about him in Band Of brothers and a couple of other books.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP Shifty.....I have the series and know exactly who he is....

We lost a true hero......


----------



## ComingBack (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP Sir.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 11, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> TOO BAD WE LIVE IN A COUNTRY THAT CARES MORE ABOUT ITS CELEBRITIES THEN THEIR WAR HEROES.
> 
> NOT ME.
> 
> Thank you for your service, RIP.


 

I agree with you brother!!! Sad state of affairs we find ourselves in these days!!!

Having read all the books and wtched the interviews and watching the series ablut a 100 times, I almost feel like I have met Shifty Powers in person. 

God Rest his Soul and Heaven is a better place now that he is surely there!! RIP!

True Hero Indeed!!!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP sir.  Thank you for your service, and sacrifice in keeping us free.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 11, 2009)

Rest in Peace Paratrooper Shifty — You did indeed have a date with destiny!

Airborne — All The Way!!

(The article as written brought tears to my eyes.)


----------



## Blue (Jul 11, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## bear creek outpost (Jul 11, 2009)

i still dont see a smile for a salute so how about a 21 gun salute /////////////////////


----------



## Centermass (Jul 12, 2009)

SSG Darrell "Shifty" Powers. A "Man Amongst Men" and truly a Brother in the Band. Another example of what an example should be. 

Rest Easy Shifty. Your duty here is done. 

~S~


----------



## varsity (Jul 13, 2009)

*Shifty*

Shifty was a special operator back in the day.  But not in the modern way, but till a "special" operator.  

I like to share stuff like this.  Remember this warrior.

V




    We're hearing a lot today about big splashy memorial services.  I want a nationwide memorial service for Darrell "Shifty" Powers.

    Shifty volunteered for the airborne in WWII and served with Easy Company of the 506th Parachute Infantry Regiment, part of the 101st Airborne Infantry. If you've seen Band of Brothers on HBO or the History Channel, you know Shifty. His character appears in all 10 episodes, and Shifty himself is interviewed in several of them.

    I met Shifty in the Philadelphia airport several years ago. I didn't know who he was at the time. I just saw an elderly gentleman having trouble reading his ticket. I offered to help, assured him that he was at the right gate, and noticed the "Screaming Eagle", the symbol of the 101st Airborne, on his hat.

    Making conversation, I asked him if he'd been in the 101st Airborne or if his son was serving. He said quietly that he had been in the 101st. I thanked him for his service, then asked him when he served, and how many jumps he made.

    Quietly and humbly, he said "Well, I guess I signed up in 1941 or so, and was in until sometime in 1945 . . . " at which point my heart skipped.

    At that point, again, very humbly, he said "I made the 5 training jumps at Toccoa, and then jumped into Normandy . . . . do you know where Normandy is?" At this point my heart stopped.

    I told him yes, I know exactly where Normandy was, and I know what D-Day was. At that point he said "I also made a second jump into Holland, into Arnhem." I was standing with a genuine war hero . . . . and then I realized that it was June, just after the anniversary of D-Day.

    I asked Shifty if he was on his way back from France, and he said "Yes. And it's real sad because these days so few of the guys are left, and those that are, lots of them can't make the trip." My heart was in my throat and I didn't know what to say.

    I helped Shifty get onto the plane and then realized he was back in Coach, while I was in First Class. I sent the flight attendant back to get him and said that I wanted to switch seats. When Shifty came forward, I got up out of the seat and told him I wanted him to have it, that I'd take his in coach.

    He said "No, son, you enjoy that seat. Just knowing that there are still some who remember what we did and still care is enough to make an old man very happy." His eyes were filling up as he said it. And mine are brimming up now as I write this.

    Shifty died on June 17 after fighting cancer.

    There was no parade.

    No big event in Staples Center.

    No wall to wall back to back 24x7 news coverage.

    No weeping fans on television.

    And that's not right.

    Let's give Shifty his own Memorial Service, online, in our own quiet way. Please forward this email to everyone you know. Especially to the veterans.

    Rest in peace, Shifty.



    Darrell “Shifty” Powers, one of the soldiers depicted in
    “Band of Brothers,” passed away on Wednesday, June 17, 2009.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 13, 2009)

RIP Shifty.  Mods, can someone merge here...
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20532


----------



## Rapid (Jul 13, 2009)

RIP, Shifty.


----------



## car (Jul 13, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> RIP Shifty.  Mods, can someone merge here...
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20532



Done. I moved it under Military History. It took a little while, 'cause for some reason my screen got blurred for a while.

RIP Shifty. Take a knee and relax. You saved your buddies' asses all the time! You were a great American!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 14, 2009)

RIP, SSG Powers.  Blue Skies, and Soft DZs.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 14, 2009)

RIP Shifty.

Thank you for your service and the example you given us to follow.

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 14, 2009)

Rest Well, Shifty.  What a great example you gave for the rest of us to follow.


----------



## perryguy23 (Aug 17, 2009)

I too received this "chain email." If you've seen _Band of Brothers,_ then you will recall how humble and soft spoken this hero was when interviewed about his accomplishments. He was truly an amazing man. To those that haven't seen the series; I highly suggest it. What a great story.

"And when he gets to heaven,
To Saint Peter he will tell,
Another soldier reporting sir,
I've served my time in hell."

RIP Shifty Powers


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 12, 2009)

As uber lame as it may sound, I watched _Band of Brothers_ before leaving for basic for motivation.  I watch it at least once a year to remind me to strive to do our veterans justice.  I have the highest respect for our past warriors.


----------

